# Weekend Urban Walnut Project



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

Here's another nice urban log recovery. A homeowner just couldn't stand to see this walnut go to waste. The log had several crotches and made 3 nice sections. After picking it up and taking to to my buddy Greg's place to saw we ended up with some nice 6/4 and 8/4 sets 14" to 22" wide and also a nice 12/4 section. 

The main butt section hasn't been sawn yet. We'll do that in another week or two. It's 25" at the base and 38" at the crotch.


----------



## ETWW (Mar 27, 2011)

That is some really nice lumber, especially those crotch slabs. Kudos to the home owner, too, for not letting it be hauled to a landfill or cut up into firewood.

Did you find any tramp metal in the log when milling?


----------



## TwinOakFarms (Oct 7, 2012)

What kind of set up do you have on your trailer for loadig the logs? I noticed the winch was wondering what size it was. Im trying to set mine up some how to reduce the amount of times I need to haul my front end loader to log recoverys.


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

ETWW - I've been very lucky with the tramp metal. So far I have only run into one piece of metal in the logs I've done this year. This one didn't have any.

TwinOakFarms...below are a couple of photos of my setup. I'm using a Warn VR8000 winch. As the model number indicates it's an 8000lb winch. I had a frame fabricated for my trailer that has a place to mount the winch. The winch is bolted to a mounting plate and slides into the receiver. I power it with a 90CCA stand alone battery and it pulls anything up on to the trailer I ask it to.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Nice walnuts you have there. Lol
Also, a nice set up you have for hauling logs.


----------



## bingo296 (Jul 4, 2012)

That's really nice what you're doing.. good job


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks Dom and Bingo. It's a real pleasure recovering these trees.


----------



## ETWW (Mar 27, 2011)

What are your plans for the lumber?


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Great haul Allen. I have to admit I'm a bit envious of guys that have the gear and the know how to harvest wood and mill it. 

It would be interesting to see how you use the lumber.

Jeff


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

jharris and ETWW...this is just a slow and thoughtful process of small scale operation. I've made plenty of mistakes and have had a lot of feedback from folks here and elsewhere.

As far as what I plan on doing with it... I sell hardwood to furniture makers so it will most likely end up as table material for someone. 

Have a great week .


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

TwinOakFarms said:


> What kind of set up do you have on your trailer for loadig the logs? I noticed the winch was wondering what size it was. Im trying to set mine up some how to reduce the amount of times I need to haul my front end loader to log recoverys.


Not to hijack the thread, but I am working on a winch install project on my truck and noticed your question... 

The winch I picked up is an Engo E9000, no it's not a Warn, but in independent tests (actually hardly independent, it was Four Wheeler Magazine which depends on advertisers, and Warn advertises HEAVILY with them,) the Engo E9000 was second only to the Warn 9.5xp.

I managed to snag one for $269.95 with free shipping from 4wheelonline. Mind you, I am NOT involved with 4wheelonline except as a customer. I am actually somewhat leery of them due to their online reputation, BUT... I took a chance and ordered it with my credit card so I had some protection if they turned out bad... The item shipped direct from Engo, not 4hwheelonline. Must be some kind of drop ship arrangement, anyway, it all seems top notch, not at all like the cheapo Harbor Freight winches, and oddly enough, for less money on sale!

If you are interested in seeing the progress of my winch installation see my thread on http://www.f150online.com/forums/2004-2008-f-150/477830-2004-f150-diy-hidden-winch-mount-build.html

If this works out, I am planning on buying a second one to go on a receiver plate to do the trailer thing, and double as a rear recovery winch.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

I want some! Allen.
Talk soon.

(was Aaardvark)


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Da Aardvark said:


> I want some! Allen.
> Talk soon.
> 
> (was Aaardvark)


You still are. Your just......Da aardvark. Lol
Wife says thanks for the fire pit.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

No prob. 
You scratch my back...you get maple hollows....still have that big slice hanging on the wall and waiting on ya.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Da Aardvark said:


> No prob.
> You scratch my back...you get maple hollows....still have that big slice hanging on the wall and waiting on ya.


Oh yes I forgot about that. Il take it if you don't want it. Ill see ya soon. Thanks.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Think we need to make a Milwaukee run, Dom?

Allen always has some nice stuff.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Da Aardvark said:


> Think we need to make a Milwaukee run, Dom?
> 
> Allen always has some nice stuff.


I'm sure he does. I Just have to wait.


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

We can make it a group thing at the mill if you guys want. It would be awesome to meet you guys in person!


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Yup.
That would be fun.


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

Nice setup dbhost. When I was trying to figure out how to do mine I checked out a ton of off road boards to learn about different winches and mounting options. In the end I opted to keep it simple. Thanks for sharing your thread.


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks Aardvark. Just give me a call and we'll get together. C'mon Dom. You know ya wanna...


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Allen Tomaszek said:


> Thanks Aardvark. Just give me a call and we'll get together. C'mon Dom. You know ya wanna...


Lol. Yea I wanna, but my check book doesn't.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Watch out dom and aard. Them top two pics are funny colored walnut and Allen's looking awful young there. If you get Blessed to make the trip ....show us the pics of your picks.

Allen that walnut crotch is very nice. What's the upper two of ?? I like them streaks.

Have a Blessed and Prosperous weekend in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

Allen i may have something that will draw them in.... I'm sure your in I don't even have to ask. I got a large red oak burl today (40x40x25) I will start a new thread with some pix shortly.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Oh no.
Dom and I just got done fighting with a 7ft oak burl in chunks. 

That's cruel, Greg....just cruel.
...
Tim, 
Allen has been my supplier on many of my projects. Walnut and Catalpa so far.
He's been my wood drug connection.


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

Hi Tim. The top pic is Cherry. It was a nice log and all these pieces are 16" to 20" wide. The middle pic is some freshly sawn hard maple with a nice heartwood book match. 

I love the big boards!


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

Beautiful piece salvaged. Fantastic projects coming right through!


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Me too, Allen.
Especially the Gnarlywood ones. (Ha!)


----------

